# pea shells



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

is it ok to give goats peashells after the peas have been shelled?

did i overlook a feeds/feeding forum or is this one ok?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no this is the right place to post that question.

Yup peas are perfectly fine to feed to goats  -- some may turn their noses at it though so its trial and error on what they will eat


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My goats love the pea shells after I shell them It is weird, mine will only eat them out of my hand. If I put them in a feeder, nope they will not eat them. Go figure. :shrug: 

So lets just say they do eat them because I hand feed them.


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

cool beanz.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

And when you've picked all the peas you want, you can pull the plants and give them to your goats :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> cool beanz.


 LOL .. :ROFL: 
Yep... pea shells... are safe for them to eat. ... :thumbup:


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine got into the garden one time and I came out to chase them off, one of them was running off trailing pea vines behind her. Didn't want to let them go, so she decided to keep them as carry out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Carry out -- :slapfloor:


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a question--
i got notified that i have a private message here but i cant see where to find it. when i follow the link from the email it says i am not authorized to view private messages?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, there is a minimum number of posts for each member before they can view or send a pm (private message) this was mainly due to the fact that the forum had issues with spam.

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6674

That issue can be seen here at the link above as well as here viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2749

Hope this explains why.


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

umm, ok...
thanks. i guess i will just start posting my happy butt off. lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You go right ahead!! Don't stay up too late though, those goats have a way of letting you know when breakfast is late :ROFL:


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

they also have a way of letting me know i've just walked out the door...
or that ive just pulled up in the driveway. 
or that its about to get dark and they are ready to go to bed.
or that i'm paying the dogs too much attention.
or that they dont like it when i wear clothes that have buttons..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: 
Yep....all of the above!

Mine know when I hit the top of the hill before I get in the driveway!


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

lol i'm afraid my neighbors are going to report me for goat abuse. my goats sound sooo neglected. especially peaches--she is all like "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!" whereas moose is just like "bahh?"


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

woot. 27 posts.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Unfortunately it will be tomorrow that Stacey will be doing the honor of "upgrading" your status....as Administator of the forum.

Think you can wait that long to see that pm? I really hope it is something good!


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

:doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Hmmmmm.....it is 1:30 am, I think she might be getting some Zzzzz"s


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> woot. 27 posts.


 So Beefy... is your PM feature up and running yet....? :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehehe Though they cant see it, they know the sound of my truck when it comes home. They think it's their mobile lunch wagon. 
And dont you know you're not suppose to come out of the barn empty handed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL..... :ROFL:


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

yes i'm totally pmable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yes i'm totally pmable.


 :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:leap: :clap: :greengrin:


----------

